# Making milk soap-beginner ?



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been reading here how lots of you freeze your milk and add the lye to it to keep it from burning if you are making 100% milk soap.

So, if I make a soap that is 1/2 water and 1/2 milk, should I freeze the milk and then take it out and add cold water to it and then add the lye to that? I ran a 1lb recipe thru soapcalc, so I have the weight, I think it's 3 oz's of water and 3 oz's of milk to 2.33 oz lye or close to that. I have to look back at my recipe.

Or, should I just add the lye to the water and then add room temp milk at trace? This is the first milk soap for me, I know it can make the trace faster doing it this way.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

You can mix your lye with the same amount of water so you have a 50/50 mix. Then add your room temp milk in the amount you want....add it once you've mixed your lye/water into your oils and it has emulsified. It does not seem make mine trace any faster that I can tell.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Laura... if you want to make a 50/50 and don't want the milk proteins to burn.. Mix your water with the lye and let it sit until it cools down. Make sure to put it somewhwere safe so there are no accidents.. Mix your cool milk in later (doesn't have to frozen)..
Barb


----------



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. I've have started dreaming about making soap. IT's getting weird. I haven't even made that many bathes yet. But I keep thinking up different combos that I would like to try.


----------

